# My R34 GTR now Nur engined



## jaws (Feb 8, 2007)

Back in the spring of 2008 my friend & then director of Hyeline performance imported me a beautiful R32 GTR built by Top Secret. The spec list was epic, with the jewel in the crown being a Nissan supplied brand spanking new Nur engine. When the car arrived the engine had covered less than 1000 kms, so i needed to run it in before a performance map could be set up to get the most out of the host of Hks & Top secret bolt ons. Once ready for a map i took her down to the late great Tweenie Rob who fitted a set of larger injectors & mapped her to a very safe 591 bhp. I had a few great roadies & mountain blasts then stored her up for the winter. Id had a 33 gtr a couple of years before & always dreamed about a 34. 

In 2009 one came up for sale locally a 1999 black R34 with 19,000 miles on the clock. Knowing the seller as a local enthusiast & the price being right i took the plunge. The car was running 660hp it had some nice bolt ons, but with stock internals & 1000cc injectors which were too large the project was staring me in the face. Anyway i drove the 34 for a few months put 10,000 more miles on the clock & then also put her in storage & went away to asia for a year. Since arriving back early this year & discussing the best build from the parts we had with master tuner Steve Jones (South Wales tuning formerly Hyeline) the project has been in full swing;

The spec at present is as follows;

N1 piston
N1 water pump
N1 oil pump
Hks 1.2mm head gasket
Hks manifold inlet gasket
Nismo fuel pump
Hks step one camshaft in 264 ex 272 lift 8.7
Top secret slide cam pulley
Hks timing belt
Trust oil catch tank
Trust dump valve
Tomei fuel rail
Sard 800cc injectors
Apexi turbo elbows
Apexi rx6 turbos x 2 (over hauled & flow matched)
Sard fuel pressure regulator
Splitfire ignition coils
Hks spark plugs
Engine damper kit
Hks oil cap
Samco hoses

Cooling;

Trust spl twin core intercooler
Hks full hard pipe kit
Hks oil cooler kit

Intake / Exhaust;

Hks air filters
Apexi front pipe
Apexi full 4" straight through exhaust
Manual exhaust silencer ( controlled by a small level mounted behind front passenger seat)

Handling;

Tien coilovers
Hks kansai strut brace
Do luck chassis stiffener
18" Volk TE37 alloys
Toyo T1r proxes 255/35/18
Rays blue andionised locking wheel nuts

Brakes;

Brembo F50 front brake caliper
Rdd 355mm 2 piece racing front rotor
Brembo F360 rear brake caliper
Rdd 343mm 2 piece racing rear rotor
Stainless mesh brake hose

Transmission;

6 speed getrag box
ORC twin plate clutch
Nismo limited slip differential

Electronics;

Apexi power FC d jetro ECU with hand commander
Blitz DSPC boost controller
JVC exiad mp3 head unit & competition wiring
Clifford cat 1 alarm
turbo timer (remote on alarm key fob)

Exterior;

Top Secret front bumper
Ganador wing mirrors
Carbon exhaust heat shield

The chassis has covered approx 31,000 mile & the engine 5000 kilometers sooo fresh. A full map is in the pipeline soon then i was thinking of clear indicators in the bumper a rear diffuser & possibly some longer hub bolts as the te37's were taken from my 32 so dont fill the arch's as id like. Other than that i like the simpleness of the exterior.

I was going to sell her & recently advertised her but came across alot of dreamers & not much genuine interest. Im moving to Spain soon but think il store her again once mapped. What a joyous treat she'll be waiting for me when im back in the country.

(pics coming)


----------



## toni619 (Nov 13, 2010)

still waiting the pic lol


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

toni619 said:


> still waiting the pic lol


Wait no longer!

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/151329-my-r34-gtr-now-nur-engined.html


----------

